# Northern Orange County - Age of Worms starting soon. Get in on the ground floor!



## jokamachi (Sep 14, 2006)

Greetings and salutations, fellow gamers,

We need a couple more players for our established gaming group which will be starting the Age of Worms campaign in the next few weeks. We already have four players, but we need to round things out a bit to insure our weekly playing schedule.

First off, about us: we are a happy band, indeed, one that values group chemistry, feasting on pizza, and rolling the d20. Gamers' ages range from late twenties to late thirties.  More importantly, we bathe regularly... and none of us live in our parents' basements. That alone should count for something. So if you like Greyhawk, cracking wise, and yearn for an old school gaming style, this may be the campaign for you.

Specifics: We will meet every Wednesday night from 6-10:30pm at a comfortable gaming space in Westminster, but we are always looking for yet another back-up locale to game in. We will ask players to commit to 3 out of 4 games per month. Our thinking is, if you want to play, you play. Gamewise, we use the 3.5 rules with a 28 point buy, but we discourage rules lawyers and powergamers; no brow-beating others with the PHB, twelve class builds, or Pun Pun wannabes at the table. If anything, we lean old-school in many of our builds. That's about it. 

Oh, yeah, and you have to get along with people. LOL

So if you're interested, fire off an email and we'll have you slogging through the Flanaess in no time!

Thanks!


jokamachi@hotmail.com


----------



## jokamachi (Sep 16, 2006)

Bump!!


----------



## DragonBelow (Sep 17, 2006)

sent you an email


----------



## jokamachi (Sep 18, 2006)

bump!!


----------



## jokamachi (Sep 19, 2006)

do the bump!!!


----------



## jokamachi (Sep 21, 2006)

z daily bump


----------



## jokamachi (Sep 26, 2006)

still looking...


----------



## jokamachi (Sep 29, 2006)

still still looking


----------



## jokamachi (Oct 4, 2006)

still looking...


----------



## jokamachi (Oct 9, 2006)

Yup. Still looking.


----------



## jokamachi (Oct 17, 2006)

still looking....  we're a third of the way into the whispering cairn, the first of twelve modules


----------



## jokamachi (Nov 10, 2006)

bump


----------

